# 1 Body Cubing 2017 Pueblo, Colorado



## Joel2274 (Apr 7, 2017)

So me and a fellow cuber, Tristan, are planning to hold a competition in Pueblo Colorado. It isn't official on the WCA site yet, but we're working with one of the delegates right now and it looks like it will either be May 20th or June 3rd, most likely the second. For those of you interested in coming, what events would you like to see? Our goal is to have some unusual events that you don't see often so that competitors may get any qualifying times they wants for worlds or nationals. We're still working out the details but it looks like this will be happening as long as everything goes smoothly in the planning process. 
Looking forward to your thoughts!
Joel.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry, I can't come , but can you hold 5 rounds of 7x7 ?

EDIT: make it 6 thx


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> So me and a fellow cuber, Tristan, are planning to hold a competition in Pueblo Colorado. It isn't official on the WCA site yet, but we're working with one of the delegates right now and it looks like it will either be May 20th or June 3rd, most likely the second. For those of you interested in coming, what events would you like to see? Our goal is to have some unusual events that you don't see often so that competitors may get any qualifying times they wants for worlds or nationals. We're still working out the details but it looks like this will be happening as long as everything goes smoothly in the planning process.
> Looking forward to your thoughts!
> Joel.



This a great idea for a state that doesn't have many comps. I recently set up a competition in another place that has only had two(Maine), and everything has been going smoothly so far. The only problems I've had is the delegate and the venue. It has been a great experience though! I can't wait to go!

Of course I won't be able to come to yours.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

DTCuber said:


> Sorry, I can't come , but can you hold 5 rounds of 7x7 ?
> 
> EDIT: make it 6 thx


I hope Speedsolving comes up with some fresh memes instead of the same old ones from like 2009


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 7, 2017)

DTCuber said:


> Sorry, I can't come , but can you hold 5 rounds of 7x7 ?
> 
> EDIT: make it 6 thx


I was thinking more along the lines of no.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 7, 2017)

I most likely won't be able to go, due to how far it is, but I just wanted to mention that both of those dates will be too late to get qualifying times for nats; the final day to get qualifying times is may 8th


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 7, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I most likely won't be able to go, due to how far it is, but I just wanted to mention that both of those dates will be too late to get qualifying times for nats; the final day to get qualifying times is may 8th


Oh...I did not know that because I'm not going to nats. But thank you so much for telling me. That brings me to another question: how many of you that are interested in this competition, will also be going to worlds? If it isn't a large number, I might reconsider what events we host.


----------



## Aaron Quizon (Apr 7, 2017)

You can definitely count me in on coming to this competition. It will be my first, looking forward to it


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I hope Speedsolving comes up with some fresh memes instead of the same old ones from like 2009



U have some ideas. These are DEFINITELY BRAND NEW MEMES

R U R' U R U2 R' us a U perm
Or u could just use hexagonal Francisco
Smweden


----------



## asacuber (Apr 7, 2017)

I cant come cuz i live in india but you should hold a 2x2 only comp. Just saying.

lol sry

Also, I guess you should put some events that people in your area frequently do. The common ones are 2x2, 3x3, Pyra. Again it depends on the time you have and you could add more events like 4x4 and OH too. I guess you could put some tentative event as well.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd be interested. I'd say 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, 4BLD, sq-1


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 8, 2017)

dude I would go to every 10 person FMC comp in china if my parents would take me. Sorry, too far for me .


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 13, 2017)

So right now we are deciding if we should have clock as the less common event, but we don't know if there are enough people interested, (getting estimates like this is difficult because not everyone that looks at the WCA competition map looks at the forums as well.) 
So if any of you would do clock, please either let me know in this thread, or pm me so it doesn't flood everyone's feed. Also, feel free to answer even if you aren't going to make it to the competition, just so I can have a better estimate of how popular an event clock is.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't come because I live in zimbabwe but you should do 3x3 relay with nose just a suggestion 

I will be able to make it. Yay!

I don't like clock. I was pretty pissed that they didn't host pyraminx at Longmont.

I would sign up for 2-4, pyra, skewb, and if i can learn it mega.

I love the idea of a comp in Pueblo, will definitely open doors for cubers in that area. Now we need another Colorado Springs comp, lol.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 25, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> I can't come because I live in zimbabwe but you should do 3x3 relay with nose just a suggestion
> 
> I will be able to make it. Yay!
> 
> ...



Sweet. To be honest, I don't even own a clock puzzle. Just decided to have an unusual event. Also yeah, a lot of people like pyra for some reason but I hate it lol. Idk why it wasn't at Longmont but I put it in this comp anyway since everyone loves it. Also we won't be having mega.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 25, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> Sweet. To be honest, I don't even own a clock puzzle. Just decided to have an unusual event. Also yeah, a lot of people like pyra for some reason but I hate it lol. Idk why it wasn't at Longmont but I put it in this comp anyway since everyone loves it. Also we won't be having mega.



Alright. Do you guys have a date? I might me able to come now. My parents planned a trip to Arizona over memorial day weekend and I will see if I can do another date if it is not that.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 26, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Alright. Do you guys have a date? I might me able to come now. My parents planned a trip to Arizona over memorial day weekend and I will see if I can do another date if it is not that.


June 3rd. Website should be going up in a few days.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 26, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> June 3rd. Website should be going up in a few days.


Thanks for the response. It appears that I will most likely be out of town... 

If I can't come, I'm sorry, haha


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 28, 2017)

Website is up NOW!!! Registration opens tonight at midnight. 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/1BodyCubing2017
Can't wait to see you guys there!


----------

